# Trichonomy of Man



## JM (Aug 21, 2007)

Any good online articles about this doctrine?

Thanks.


----------



## JM (Aug 21, 2007)

R.C. Sproul calls it a false teaching, is it?


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are some sermons by John Murray who was Reforemed. John Murray was the former Professor of Systematic Theology, Princeton Theological Seminary and Westminster Theological Seminary. 

http://thirdmill.org/sermons/compile_speaker.asp/speaker/John%20Murray/site/iiim/category/speakers#Nature%20of%20Man

You can find the sermons under the following titles: 

The Nature of Man - Dichotomy 
The Nature of Man - Spirit, Trichotomy 
The Nature of Man - Trichotomy Stated and Refuted Part 1 
The Nature of Man - Trichotomy Stated and Refuted Part 2 
The Nature of Man - Conclusion of Trichotomy 

Hope this helps,


----------



## JM (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## JM (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a hard time hearing the lectures, is there any thing in print? Thank you.


----------



## etexas (Aug 23, 2007)

JM said:


> R.C. Sproul calls it a false teaching, is it?


For what is worth I agree with Sproul after reading his article in the Reformation Study Bible, It just clicked for me.


----------



## JM (Aug 23, 2007)

I have that Bible somewhere, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 27, 2007)

> I had a hard time hearing the lectures, is there any thing in print? Thank you.



I went back to the website and couldn't find and any printable format. Sorry.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 27, 2007)

If I recall correctly Martyn Lloyd-Jones held to trichotomy--body, soul and spirit.


----------



## MW (Aug 27, 2007)

JM said:


> I had a hard time hearing the lectures, is there any thing in print? Thank you.



Prof. Murray's Collected Writings, vol. 2.


----------



## JM (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, I did find a few some scripture on the subject so I typed it out and saved it.

Soul and spirit used interchangeably the follow verses when speaking of death: 

Genesis 35:18 
1 Kings 17:21 
Psalm 31:5 
Luke 23:46 
Acts 7:59 

Soul and spirit are used interchangeably to describe the non-physical aspect of man that endures death and lives on: 

Hebrews 12:23 
1 Peter 3:19 
Revelation 6:9 
Revelation 20:4 

Soul and spirit are used interchangeably when the Bible speaks of our communion with God: 

Romans 8:16 
1 Corinthians 6:20 
Hebrews 6:19 
James 1:21 

More Support of the Dichotomous View: 

Genesis 2:7 
Job 32:8 
Ecclesiastes 12:7 
Isaiah 10:18 
Matthew 10:28 
1 Corinthians 5:3-5 
1 Corinthians 7:34


----------



## JM (Aug 29, 2007)

Any thing else I should read on this topic? 

1 Thess. 5:23-24 seems to be a big verse the tri's use, which commentary does a good job on this verse? Does the Greek word kai in this verse placed between spirit and soul mean they are different?

Peace,

j


----------

